# Thoughts on White Industries ENO SS hub



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Experiences?Post pics of wheelbuild if possible.
Scott


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

If you mean the eccentric one, I have 2 bikes with this hub, and my wife's SS also uses this hub, 32h, non-disk flip-flop. I have yet to try running one as a fixed gear. I have about 10 years on one hub, still going strong!

Of the 3 we have, 2 are mated to titanium frames, the other to a chromoly frame. No slipping issues.



JMJ


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Any problems working chainline since you don't have room for adjustment like on a freehub body?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

The 47.5 mm chainline lines up well with the middle position on a triple crankset. You can space the freewheel out a little bit if you need to also, there is good bit of thread on the hub. *Might* be able to space it out a mm or so on the fixed side but don't think I'd mess with that, the cog isn't all that thick. 

The hubs themselves are fantastic, bearings seem to last forever. Never tried the disc model but they have been very well reviewed here and I wouldn't expect anything but top quality from white industries. Personally, think I would look for a cassette type SS hub if you really need adjustable chainline.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

No issues with chain line on all 3 builds. Spot on alignment. I've got WI free wheels on my bikes, a Shimano fw on my wife's bike. 

Fwiw, I also have some older WI Racer X front hubs to match the ENO rear hubs, and they are also fantastic, and easily rebuildable. 

JMJ


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I've had this one since 2008. I think. No problems, no slipping. I don't put a lot of miles on this bike anymore though. Also I have no experience setting it up with discs. Works fine with v brakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a disk WI SS hub and so far so good no issues to report


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I ran a 126 version of the ENO on a commuter for 4-5 years. It's a great product, well designed and built like all there stuff. I found set up to be a bit of a pain though. It felt like it took three hands. Just my experience.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I currently run an Eno Ecc disc on a frame that used to sport a Surly tensioner. The Eno set up was finicky, and the thought of having to do it again, ever, pains me. That being said, wheel removal with the tensioner was more of a drag. If you are running disc brakes and will be depending on the a eccentric disc adapter, then I just don't see the value in the WI system. The system works, but it is no more or less inelegant than a tensioner (Surly in push up position). It is uber expensive compared to a tensioner set up. Look into a BB mount tensioner as well. They seem to make their users happy.


----------



## BudMelman (Sep 9, 2012)

I have the regular ENO hub and WI freewheel, also an MI6 front hub, all disc. I'm a 200lb guy and the hubs are amazing. Very smooth, incredibly strong, and no problems at all. Definitely worth the money. I don't have a pic of just the wheel but here is the bike.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I've ran a couple of the non eccentric ENO hubs and they are nice. Very smooth and durable under me at 200lbs.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

My trick for installing the ENO eccentric hub. Lightly snug up both bolts, then grasp the hub flats of the non-drive side and rotate the hub back to tighten the chain. 

Next, snug up the drive side bolt tight. The act of tightening the drive side bolt puts a wee bit of slack in the chain, just enough to prevent binding. 

Lastly, snug tight the non-drive side. 

I've done this trail side as well as in the shop, and it yields consistent chain tension and wheel position every time. 

JMJ


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

I have the disc version and I am quite happy. Lining up the disc brake is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. I have the eccentric mount, but I do not use it because my seat stay would get in the way in my preferred wheel position (hub rotated down and to the back instead of up and to the front). I use a 140 MM mount and a 160 MM rotor, with some washers between the brake and the mount to adjust the brake. 

In my case, I have a custom steel frame that I love. At the time of my build, despite my framebuilders insistence, I went with a geared frame. Once I saw the light (again I might add), ENO was the best solution for me. It is solid, light, and works well.

Once day I will likely have a nearly identical frame built with Paragon Rockers, but until then, ENO is perfect for me.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

I have the Eno on my bike right now. It started out as an Eccentric years ago with a vert dropout frame. I then got horizontal drop frame and bought the axle and end caps from WI to convert it to a regular Eno hub. It has been on numerous frames and I have 5 WI freewheels since I started SS with a 26" bike and now have a 29". I also have the front disc hub with 15mm thru and QR axle and end caps to run rigid and suspension forks. The hubs are easy to take apart and almost never need to be fussed with. No minor adjustments here and there like all the other high end hubs. I use a cassette spacer behind my free wheel to get my chain line right on.
I made a easy tool for the freewheel removal which consist of a qr skewer, shimano free wheel remover piece and a 1" wrench. Makes changing out freewheels easy and no need to buy WI tool which I think is $40.00


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm a charter member of the ENO fan club. About 7 years ago I had a custom Ti frame made that was SS specific and required the use of the ENO eccentric to tension the chain -- never regretted it. I've the eccentric hubs on three different frames -- works great on each of them. I use V-brakes with them and have no issues tensioning the chain either in the shop or in the field (say after a flat).


----------



## SHREDINATOR5000 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a big fan of these hubs. I'm currently running one fixed on my commuter, and it is fantastic. 

Also, I was surprised to learn that it is possible to convert the ENO eccentric to a standard ENO with the purchase of a different axle. Kind of cool in today's throwaway world.


----------



## Ride-beer-rinse-repeat (Mar 26, 2009)

Been loving mine for a year now - built the new SS last summer and did the old kitchen counter wheel build. I have access to powder coating at work so my White hub is actually white...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I built an ENO hub up with a Rhino Lite wheel but haven't used it yet because I haven't been riding my 26" bikes. Just got another (one from the scrap heap) and will probably use the wheel on it. Nothing like a new frame to get me motivated.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Have not put a ton of mileage on mine but it has worked fine. Maybe the one annoying thing is that the eccentric ENO rear hub came with 6 mm allen wrench bolts and the front hub I got to match it uses 5 mm ones, so I have to carry both sizes with me in event of a flat.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a Potts that I had vbuilt about 3 years ago that I had been running SS for a year or so. I didn't like using a tensioner so I built up an eno on a Lightbike carbon rim. Took about 15 min to space the brake mount up and I haven't touched it in a couple hundred miles. It is by far the best rolling hub I have used in a very long time and the white freewheel is the best sounding freewheel I have ever had. The sound really is intoxicating, unfortunately it makes me want to coast. Super easy to tension on or off the trail.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Jack has been riding an eccentric Eno hub on a 26" Ti hard tail for at least a decade. Vbrakes with the Shimano carbon fiber brake booster are fine with a disc brake up front.

Jack is so impressed with the Eno hub that he went all in with White Industries recently, and put the Double Double White Industries crankser and double freewheel on the bike. The bike needed a new freewheel and chainring.

It works great!

Prior to this, Jack rarely adjusted the hub for chain tension. It would only get adjusted for flat tires an tire changes. 

But now, Jack adjusts it plenty and finds the system works very very well. All he needs is a 5mm wrench an uses his hands for the rest of the operation. The only downside is getting dirty. This dirt can be minimized with keeping the chain clean, and adds incentive to that chore (just always be careful!). Jack finds that it is fast and easy, and the tension stays good. After a while it becomes easier to judge the correct torque etc. Perhaps the titanium frame provides a good surface for the hub nuts to grip? It doesn't loosen up as long as I tighten the nuts just so.

The White Industries crank and Double Double chainring combination works like a dream for Jack and his bike. Jack has had the same square taper BB on there for over a decade and is dumbfounded by the longevity of the unit. It still works like new!

That said, about the BB, there is no reason why you couldn't use any other sort of crankset and BB with an Eno hub or double freewheel. The main factor is achieving optimum chainline. Jack believed in new BB standards until experiencing the durability of this old square taper BB.


----------



## 2 chains (Aug 12, 2015)

Wish I had an Eno on every bike. Like budmelman I run Eno rear with 17t WI freewheel and MI6 front hub with quick release on an older fork. Laced with older wtb hoops these our outstanding. Bearings are sooo good on these babies. You really cannot go wrong. They have an awesome sound without being screamingly annoying either.


----------



## mouricesimo (Jul 10, 2008)

nice rolling hub


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the high polish finish as well.

The black finish is okay, and would look incredible with black spokes and a carbon rim!+


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

mouricesimo said:


> nice rolling hub


You got that right. Just rebuilt a front and rear. When spun the rear wheel stays moving for 7 1/2 minutes, the front "only" 6 minutes. I guess I need to adjust the front one.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

In the past couple of years I have been breaking down my eccentric Eno rear hubbed SS bike a lot to transport it inside a small car (a Fiat 500). I take the …wheels off, put them in wheel bags, and wrap the filthy bike frame and chain in a tarp like a burrito and bundle it up with bungees, and put it in the back seat.

This thread is about the Eno hub and I have to say it is really easy to work with. Rear wheel attachment to the 6/4 Ti alloy drop outs is quick and easy every time.

It is truly a marvellous product.


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

I had one for a number of years, and it never failed me. My only complaint is they don't make it in 142 x 12. 

Mike


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

DHFreak said:


> I had one for a number of years, and it never failed me. My only complaint is they don't make it in 142 x 12.
> 
> Mike


How about Boost 148?!

Ha ha!

EBB then, but limits frame choices.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Never posted pics of my wheel, here are some. Built by Eric at Montano Velo in Piedmont, CA (which closed earlier this year but apparently the owners now run a custom frame shop called Broakland)...


----------

